# The Tonight Show with Conan O'Brien



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Did anyone else watch the final show last night? Conan showed that even though the network hung him out to dry, he's still a class act. He became a bit emotional during his farewell at times and never said a bad word about his employer during the serious moments. He actually thanked NBC. Add to all of this Tom Hanks, Neil Young (who sang 'Long May You Run), and Will Ferrell singing Freebird at the end accompanied by Conan on guitar as well as ZZ Top and Beck Hansen.

I was a little bummed that I missed Robin Williams last night.

Leno is going to have his hands full coming back into the firestorm created by all of this. My prediction? One year from now Letterman will be number 1 (as he is now), O'Brien will be number 2 (on Fox or maybe even ABC will pick him up :dontknow and Leno will be a distant third.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You think another network will pick up O'Brien?

I do not care for any of these late night shows myself, but thought all the shuffling controversy was pretty interesting. I mostly got a kick out of NBC stumbling all over themselves.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I definitely think ABC or Fox will pick him up. And due to the lack of tact that NBC has shown, he'll debut at number two in the ratings right behind Letterman. Leno is doomed to fail at this point.

I watch them probably once a week or so when I have nothing better to watch. And it all depended on which guests were appearing for which show I'd choose.


----------

